

OSX apps that keep you hooked to your Mac? - factorialboy

Sure Apple's hardware is great. Very stylish, very sexy and sleek.<p>But at the end of the day, its the software that makes you productive. Or keeps you entertained.<p>Which are the OSX apps that keep you hooked to your Mac / Macbook / MBP?<p>Thanks!
======
brandoncordell
iTerm2 running tmux. That's where I run vim and irssi.

As for GUI stuff.

* Alfred - Alfred will make you 100 times more productive moving around your system.

* Spotlight - Even if you don't use Alfred, spotlight will make you more productive

* AppZapper - Uninstalls apps and removes all the little things that get left behind when dragging apps to the trash.

* Automator - A lot of people don't ever learn automator, but I think it's the best thing ever. It comes with OS X and it's awesome. I write little tasks all the time for example, I have an automator task that zips my project directory with a timestamp in the name and moves it to dropbox every day at 4:55pm for backup.

* Billings - If you do contract work Billings is amazing

* Github.app - Amazing tool

* Growl - Amazing nofitications

* LittleSnapper - Fantastic tool for keeping track of screenshots of designs and such

* Mou - Great little markdown editor

* Propane - Fantastic campfire client

* Skala Preview - Allows you to connect to photoshop and see your iOS psd's realtime on your iOS device

* Textmate - Amazing text editor

* Transmit - Best ftp client hands down

* Wakeup Time - Turns your Macbook into an alarm clock

------
dholowiski
BBEdit, terminal. Also, not an app, but not having to screw around to make
things work. This alone gives me a huge productivity boost, over Linux or
Windows.

~~~
AjJi
I believe that "not having to screw around to make things work" doesn't apply
to windows, or at least, not anymore. Do you recall specific situations where
something worked out-of-the-box on Mac but required "screwing around" on a
windows machine?

~~~
dholowiski
Terminal. Git. Wifi. App store & re-downloading purchases. Imovie with direct
YouTube upload. These all often require screwing around or installing addons
in windows. All worm flawlessly out of the box (OK I movie takes 3 or 4 clicks
to buy/install) on my mac. These are just the firs few things that came to
mind.

------
shebson
It's only loosely an app, but having a real unix terminal (without having to
run a VM) is the biggest reason I'm hooked.

~~~
factorialboy
Almost every Linux distro gives you a terminal. :-/

~~~
shebson
Of course! I probably should have clarified and said something like "being
able to run a real terminal alongside programs like Photoshop without having
to us a VM has me hooked." I love linux, but there's a lot of software I use
every day that only exists for mac/windows.

------
bbgm
Omnifocus (Omni products in general), Keynote, Alfred, Papers2, Scrivener
(although there is a Windows version now), All the text editor options
(Notational Velocity, Nottingham, etc)

------
Maximal
DevonThink: I put everything in it. Great for my MSc research into
concurrency.

------
runjake
Notational Velocity. I know about ResophNotes, etc, but they don't cut it.

------
bdunbar
iTerm2.

It's humble. But every time I use linux I find myself missing the little
features that iTerm2 provides.

------
cpt1138
Inspector and Omnifocus

------
jayfuerstenberg
MarsEdit & Coda

------
codyjames
Alfred

------
bdwalter
Pathfinder

------
dylanhassinger
Finder

------
joshstrange
XCode

~~~
seclorum
Same here. I _only_ have a Mac so I can develop for iOS with it.

There is no other reason to have it, in this house - everything else I do with
my Mac, I can do equally well if not better with my Linux workstation.

Its just that its almost impossible to work on iOS without XCode, and so far
the XCode VM I set up for the purpose isn't as performant as my MBP.

I'd love to ditch the MBP, though, and just have a plain ol' Linux
workstation. I don't see anything terribly unique about OSX in comparison.

------
shasty
OSX itself keeps me hooked to my Mac. I can find anything I need for this
platform. The whole is greater than the sum of its parts.

